# First Vacation with Sasha (and without Selka: (



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have been having a great vacation in the mountains. We met up with Duke's Momma (Cindy and Dee) but Coley has kennel cough and couldn't come.

Here are a few pics, Cindy &me, Cindy and Sasha, Dan and Sasha, us with the boys,and the boys swimming.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics Deb. I'm green with envy!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, Deb! What a wonderful story these pictures tell!! I love the look of love on your boys' faces!!! What a wonderful time for you and your boys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad your having a good vacation! Love the pictures!!


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think she had a great time


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures  Thank you for sharing - it looks like a wonderful time shared with good people, great dogs and amazing scenery.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

great pictures
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderful and touching photos of the boys and all of you! I'm so glad you are having a great time!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Deb - I'm glad you had a good time in Colorado and I'm super glad that we finally got to hook up. Your boys are beautiful and we enjoyed our visit with you guys.

Am looking forward to the next time we can get together either in Colorado or NE - which ever comes first!  Thanks for taking time out of your vacation to hang out with us even though it seemed like a very short visit!

I think Dee and Dan got along great as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those fabulous photos! Oh how I wish Betty and I were up there with y'all! It's soooo hot and humid here I think the city of Dallas needs to pack up for the mountains for July & August! I'm happy you guys got to meet--what fun! 

Sasha looks like he LOVES his new Auntie too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks for sharing those fabulous photos! Oh how I wish Betty and I were up there with y'all! It's soooo hot and humid here I think the city of Dallas needs to pack up for the mountains for July & August! I'm happy you guys got to meet--what fun!
> 
> Sasha looks like he LOVES his new Auntie too!


Now THAT'S a great thought Anne. Wanta take a road trip next summer and meet up?????


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, your boys are so beautiful. That's awesome you met up with Coley's family, beautiful scenery.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! That bottom one of the two of them swimming together is out of this world!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It has been a very memorable time. I have felt Selka with me.
We are now at our daughter's in Denver. I will try to get some pics of their golden mix Shiloh and Sasha. They have been playing like crazy. Gunnie is doing pretty well...he hasn't snapped Shiloh's head off for constantly bugging him.
I have a zillion pics of them swimming..wish we had a place at home that was so nice.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What wonderful photos. Nothing better than a few days where the dogs can run around and swim and be dogs! I'm sure Selka was watching from high above, happy that Sasha is getting to experience that with Gunner..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are pics of our daughter's new rescue Shiloh with Sasha. They had a blast. Also a pic of our grandsons. : )


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What pretty dogs! Looks like they're having a blast playing together... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great pics*

Love seeing Deb and Cindy and Dan and Gunner and Sasha together and great pic of our daughters rescue dog Shiloh with Sasha!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What stunning goldens! Both are beautiful examples of the breed having an absolute blast.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, looks like an awesome place! I especially love the swimming photo!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like you are having a wonderful time! I love it that you and Cindy were able to meet up. Sorry Coley couldn't be there. I'm sure he'd have had a blast too. Sasha is getting more handsome with each new pic you post. I think Daddy loves his Sasha (gazing at each other in one pic and cuddling in another)  Your grandkids are as cute as ever too! Maybe it's just the pics, but Gunner looks a bit like Selka to me in these latest photos. Especially the pic of you and the boys sitting on the log fence.

So glad you're enjoying yourself and feeling Selka all around you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I love seeing all your wonderful vacation pictures. Your grandsons are adorable and Gunnie and Sasha are beautiful. I can't believe how Sasha has grown!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! My daughter's golden Murphy (Gunnie's brother) looks SO much like Selka it makes me cry.
Sasha is getting filled out! His head almost looks as big as Gunnie's!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

More Swimming pics;


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Sash has gotten so big!!! When the heck did that happen? LOL!!! Beautiful pictures! The trip must have been bittersweet for you... I have been thinking about you... I hope you have a great summer!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Maybe it's just the pics, but Gunner looks a bit like Selka to me in these latest photos. Especially the pic of you and the boys sitting on the log fence.
> 
> 
> > Paula - I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka was Gunnie's uncle by blood. As his face gets whiter, he does look more like him. I compared photos of Selka and Sasha on the boulder in Estes.. they look SO much alike!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Your pictures are great! How exciting that you got to meet up with Cindy. I'm glad you all had fun. I'm sure Selka approved.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

It appears you all had a wonderful vacation in God's country! Some beautiful lakes for the boys to swim in and plenty of open country to roam. And they avoided the porcupines.

We enjoyed the pics very much.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha turned 11 months old on July 4th! I can't believe he is almost ONE YEAR OLD!!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

What wonderful pictures!!! It looks gorgeous!!! Love the pic with your and the puppers!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Gunner & Sasha look absolutely wonderful....love the next to last pic of you with them....they look so happy with their mom!!!::


----------

